# Bankkonto



## Prose (7. Jan 2005)

Hi!

ich hätte gerne gewusst wie man diesen code in eine main verpackt->


```
public class Bankkonto {
    
    public Bankkonto() {
        kontostand = 5.0;
    }



    public Bankkonto(double betrag) {
        kontostand = betrag;
    }


    public void einzahlen(double betrag) {
        kontostand = kontostand + betrag;
    }

    public void einzahlen(int euros, int cents) {
        kontostand = kontostand + euros + cents / 100.0;
    }

    public void abheben(double betrag) {
        kontostand = kontostand - betrag;
    }

    public boolean equals(Bankkonto konto) {
        return kontostand == konto.getKontostand();
    }

    public double getKontostand() {
        return kontostand;
    }

    public double zinsenVorhersagen(int jahre, double zinssatz) {
        double stand = this.kontostand;

        for (int i = 1; i <= jahre; i++) {
            stand = stand + zinssatz / 100. * stand;
        }
        return stand;
    }

    public void ueberweisen(double betrag, Bankkonto empfaenger) {
       
        abheben(betrag);
        empfaenger.einzahlen(betrag);

    }

    private double kontostand;

}
```

Falls wer was hat entweder posten oder im ICQ( 230556625) sagen =)
thx prose


----------



## Beni (7. Jan 2005)

Z.B. so:

```
public class Main{
  public static void main( String[] args ){
    Bankkonte konto = new Bankkonto( 1000 );
    konto.einzahlen( 500 );
    [ ... ] // und so weiter
  }
}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2005)

Du machst es Dir aber ziemlich einfach!
Hast Du es selbst schon mal versucht? :?


----------



## Prose (7. Jan 2005)

ja schon, da kamen aber unten irgendwelche fehlerauflistungen oder so....
ich wusste dass es nich viel code is bzw war , aber ich kenn mich in java ned aus und muss des für die schule machen...

LG Prose

PS: heut kommt sicher noch ne frage von mir


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2005)

Ich fragte nur, weil Du sonst nichts lernst. Du hast Fehler produziert. Das ist gut! Man kann damit gezielt fragen und lernt so, was man falsch gemacht hat. Es ist einfach, hier nur den Code zu posten, aber hast Du ihn auch verstanden?


----------



## Prose (7. Jan 2005)

hm.. irgendwas fruchtet da noch nicht.. ->


```
public class Bankkonto{
  public static void main( String[] args ){

    public Bankkonto() {
        kontostand = 5.0;
    }

    public Bankkonto(double betrag) {
......
```

Dieser Fehler erscheint:

*Bankkonto.java:4: illegal start of expression
    public bankkonto(){
   ^

1 Error*

    LG


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jan 2005)

Hi,
in deinem Programm-code ist noch ein Fehler drin.

Schau dir mal die Methode abheben an. Dort ziehst du einfach den betrag vom aktuellen kontostand ab. Ist es gewünscht das jeder so viel abheben kann wie er will (darauf läuft es ja hinaus) ?


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jan 2005)

Prose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm.. irgendwas fruchtet da noch nicht.. ->
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das war nicht das, was beni dir geschrieben hat afair.

Leg ne andere Klasse an (sozusagen ne Testklasse), und leg in dieser neue Objekte vom Typ Bankkonto an und spiel da bissl mit rum. SO kann es nicht funktionieren, du definierst in Main den Konstruktor, das geht so nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2005)

Es gibt keine Methoden innerhalb von Methoden, daher der Fehler.
Beni zeigte Dir, dass die main()-Methode in einer weiteren Klasse deklariert wird, die letztendlich die Klasse Bankkonto zum Leben erweckt.


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Dort ziehst du einfach den betrag vom aktuellen kontostand ab. Ist es gewünscht das jeder so viel abheben kann wie er will (darauf läuft es ja hinaus) ?



hast recht..


```
betrag <= kontostand
```

oder so irgednwie :/

LG


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jan 2005)

Es kommt halt drauf an wie du es implementieren willst. Wenn du willst, dass jemand nur so viel abbuchen kann wie er hat, reicht ne überprüfung von kontostand und betrag (welche ist ja nicht allzu schwer =) ), ansonsten wär es ja auch möglich das der User bis zu nem Betrag x überziehen darf , aber das ist dann auch nicht schwerer...


----------



## Prose (7. Jan 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ansonsten wär es ja auch möglich das der User bis zu nem Betrag x überziehen darf , aber das ist dann auch nicht schwerer...



nee, alles was leichter is is besser ^^
iich habe Java nur noch heuer, gehört sozusagen zum aufbau unsrer schule dazu, obowhl wir die nchsten drei jahre eher nichts mehr programmieren werden bzw. mit anderen, für unsere zwecke besser geeigneten programmiersprachen arbeiten...

LG


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jan 2005)

Kommt drauf an ob du nur schnell ein Programm fertig haben willst, das halbwegs funktioniert oder ob du lernen willst wie man Java programmiert....

Denn programmieren lernt man nur durch Programmieren . Ich weiss - 5 Euro in das Phrasenschwein


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2005)

Prose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bzw. mit anderen, für unsere zwecke besser geeigneten programmiersprachen arbeiten...


So so, nun bin ich aber neugierig.


----------



## Student (7. Jan 2005)

das ist doch nur blabla.
du befasst dich ja gar nicht wirklich mit dem problem, sondern versuchst uns nur den code aus der nase zu kitzeln. aber das bringt doch nichts.

du musst das verständnis entwickeln, wieso etwas so läuft - oder eben auch nicht - wie man es will.

grüße ben.


----------



## Prose (7. Jan 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Prose hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und zwar wird bei uns am dem 2 semester im 3. jahr mit  microcontrollern gearbeitet, und da hat mein lieber lehrer ^^ gesagt das wir da mit java nix mehr machn...
wenn ich näheres weiss dann gib ich euch bescheid =)

aja..site von unsrer schule =) ->
http://www.htblmo-klu.ac.at/
ich geh übrigens den Zweig von Telekommunikation...

LG

PS: So schade wie es klingt: Java ist mir atm ziemlich egal, weil ich es erstens ned beherrsche und zweitens is es mir zu wenig auf, naja wie soll ich das sagen, ich kann mir nichts vorstellen wenn ich den ganzen text hineinklopf...
aber ich hab echt respekt vor leuten die diese Sprache beherrschen ^^ weiter so  :toll:


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jan 2005)

Prose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: So schade wie es klingt: Java ist mir atm ziemlich egal, weil ich es erstens ned beherrsche und zweitens is es mir zu wenig auf, naja wie soll ich das sagen, ich kann mir nichts vorstellen wenn ich den ganzen text hineinklopf...
> aber ich hab echt respekt vor leuten die diese Sprache beherrschen ^^ weiter so  :toll:



Es ist dir zu wenig auf .... ?

Ich würde behaupten es geht nicht um java und um best. Konzepte in Java. Was du im Studium eigentlich lernen solltest ist nicht nur wie best. Methoden heissen etc. sondern du solltest die Konzepte dahinter verstehen , wieso warum etwas so ist wie es ist.
Wenn du einmal eine Sprache genau verstehst ist es ein Kinderspiel eine andere Sprache zu lernen.

Anfangs war ich auch nicht positiv gegenüber Java eingestellt, aber es kommt auf die prinzipielle Einstellung an, die man gegenüber dem Programmieren hat. Die einen wollen lernen, die anderen wollen ihre Programme zum Abgabetermin fertiggestellt haben.....

Mit der Einstellung wirst du wohl keine Sprache lernen.....ist nicht "böse" gemeint...


----------

